# Illustrated stories?



## safdsAFsfrfsaf (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of any illustrated stories on Dimensions, or any other site for that matter? It's not that the writer's of this board are poor at describing their characters(far from it), but I'd be lying if I said that picture didn't help to enhance the reading experience.


P.S. Thanks to everyone who responded in the Maid thread, I'd thank you all there but I don't want to necro-post.


----------



## JimBob (Dec 15, 2008)

There's "Jasmine's Secret", illustrated and written by the truly wondrous Jay Tee, in the main site's story archive - sadly, he was forced to stop doing the pictures after a while (for some reason).

There was also, from the archive, "The Sponge" - but that only has a title illustration.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 16, 2008)

Several of my stories on the Fat Magic page have been graced with illustrations by the likes of BeakerFA and the Studio. Plus a few of my older men's mag stories have accompanying original graphics from the mag in which they appeared. Me, I especially love Beaker's work on "Three Years" and Studio's logo graphic for "Icons."


----------



## safdsAFsfrfsaf (Dec 16, 2008)

JimBob said:


> There's "Jasmine's Secret", illustrated and written by the truly wondrous Jay Tee, in the main site's story archive - sadly, he was forced to stop doing the pictures after a while (for some reason).
> 
> There was also, from the archive, "The Sponge" - but that only has a title illustration.


Thanks, it's been awhile since I've seen any of JT's work.



Wilson Barbers said:


> Several of my stories on the Fat Magic page have been graced with illustrations by the likes of BeakerFA and the Studio. Plus a few of my older men's mag stories have accompanying original graphics from the mag in which they appeared. Me, I especially love Beaker's work on "Three Years" and Studio's logo graphic for "Icons."


Thank you very much! Not to say anything negative about your literary skills, but these two artists can really bring a scene to life! I know The_Studio set up his DA page a few months ago, but whats BeakerFA been up to recently?


----------



## Vader7476 (Dec 17, 2008)

Technically, some of Mollycoddle's story, "Alice" has been illustrated by me. Not much of it, and only a few recent chapters. 

I also have a comic that was illustrated for me, that I wrote, but It's a comic, not a story. It's mostly Breast Expansion centered though, but has some weight gain. It's on a pay site though, the Breast Expansion Story Club.

~V


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 24, 2008)

safdsAFsfrfsaf said:


> I know The_Studio set up his DA page a few months ago, but whats BeakerFA been up to recently?



Beak has been largely keeping busy with a variety of creative projects outside the world of fanta-sizing. But for those fans of his work, we _do _have a holiday treat planned. Keep yer eyes peeled . . .


----------



## safdsAFsfrfsaf (Dec 24, 2008)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Beak has been largely keeping busy with a variety of creative projects outside the world of fanta-sizing. But for those fans of his work, we _do _have a holiday treat planned. Keep yer eyes peeled . . .



Thanks for the heads up, looking forward to it!


----------



## ray1411 (Dec 29, 2008)

i just wish there were more stories like paige from the studio presents....or for someone to illustrate katy story from the studio presents...


----------



## JP. (Dec 30, 2008)

ray1411 said:


> i just wish there were more stories like paige from the studio presents....or for someone to illustrate katy story from the studio presents...




The Studio has made a bunch of great illustrations for my story Heavy Debt. It's posted at Deviantart. There's due to be some other illustrated stories there soon as well, and I'l be writing Heavy Debt again soon with more drawings to add.

http://j-p1.deviantart.com/


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking forward to more of JP's "Heavy Debt" pics!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome artwork,and your stories are excellent!! I enjoy reading them very much!


----------



## JP. (Dec 30, 2008)

We had a lot of great back and forth going with some new sketches and re-examine the threads we've been talking about. With the New Year I'll be concentrating on Heavy Debt and hold off on the side stories for a bit.

I'm glad to see there's still so much interest, and great to see your latest Wilson!


----------



## JP. (Dec 30, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> awesome artwork,and your stories are excellent!! I enjoy reading them very much!




Well thank you very much. More is on the way.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 31, 2008)

excellent, I look forward to reading them!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 5, 2009)

There are a couple of illustrated stories on my site:

http://ponderous.0catch.com/cw.htm

There are about a dozen stories here on the Dims board that I would LOVE to see illustrated, but I do realize it's a significant investment of time for folks, otherwise there would be more of it...

Brenda


----------



## suneeeel (Jan 13, 2009)

good pics at ponderous women site


----------



## dale71395 (Jan 13, 2009)

Samster has an illustrated story on lardbiscuit site

http://www.lardbiscuit.com/chicks/traceysparty1.html

Dale


----------



## Lardibutts (Jan 22, 2009)

I am another who has illustrated my stories - or rather have written stories around around illustrations. Countersplurge was the first story I posted as Lindsey Lamass. Then there was "Projetto Rondo"  , Steps into Fantasy  , Life in the Round , Slow Food  , Vittorio "il pistone" ,

Countersplurge is the only one where the pics are embedded within the text; all the others you have to follow the link to the pix posted as "Fine Art" files. Apparently the current format cannot integrate pix and words.
The pics I liked doing best were the ones to the silliest of all my bunch of silly fantasy stories: Sadie’s Incredible Exploding Maids - (SSBBW) Fant, Dom, Immob,~XWG)


----------

